# Clamping out the cup/bow of a board?



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

So I'm in the process of gluing all the pieces of the top for my workbench, and some of the ripped pieces have subsequently developed some bow. I don't want to just joint them flat because I'd lose so much stock so is it feasible to just get the faces smooth and then clamp the bow out of it as I glue it up? What would be the best process for smoothing the faces if this is indeed a legitimate approach?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not an expert in this area, but it seems like kind of a catch 22. If the faces are not flat, I don't see how you can flatten a bowed board without losing a lot of stock.

On the other hand, are the faces in question really in need of jointing, or are they already flat enough to get a clean joint if you just clamp the bow out?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Just start with flat ones glued up first as a reference and then glue bowed ones to it. 2 or 3 straight
one are not going to be bent by one bowed one.

Also glue 2 bowed ones to each other with their bows opposite each other at the same time you glue them to your straight ones. They will counter each other and being glued at the same time to straight ones
will keep them straight.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Gary, ONCE AGAIN, beat me to the punch!

I'm going to have to quit my job to be of any help around here. LOL

Gluing two opposing bows together will result in a straight stable piece.

It's basic math: two negatives = straight. (that's the new math)

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Lee, they call that plywood. (gd+& r)
-except in China!
Bob


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

So what would be a good strategy to smooth the faces of the bowed boards so that when they come together there aren't any gaps?


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Joint the bowed face since you can't do the other. Only put pressure on the infeed table to follow the bow.
Make sure that you joint an edge first so that you will have a square face to hold against the fence.

Then glue two of them together jointed faces together. Clamp them to a straight surface while they are 
drying so that you will have at least one straight surface. Then joint that surface after they are dry. Then 
finally plane the assembly with the jointed surface down.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Genius! Thanks Gary.


----------

